#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach

## kottivec

Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach
ISBN: 0750682701
Ph.D., Boyun Guo), Ph.D., P.E.,, William C. Lyons , Ali Ghalambor
Gulf Professional Publishing (February 5, 2007


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach

----------


## ginozky

please share xls spreadsheets of this book please please dear friends

----------


## Petrorafo

Thanks kottivec!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hymara

thanks

----------


## ayman alhasnony

thanks

----------

